# العماره الفرعونيه والعماره الذكيه



## eng_ahmed_refaat (2 أبريل 2008)

الساده المهندسين ارجو ممن لديه اى معلومات عن العماره الفرعونيه والعماره الذكيه


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

لمحددات الرئيسية لطرق ترشيد الطاقة بالمبانى 
________________________________________
المحددات الرئيسية لطرق ترشيد الطاقة بالمبانى
ملخص:
-يتناول البحث تأثير المتغيرات المناخية واسباب استهلاك الطاقة وتأثر العمارة البيئية بها وذلك للوصول الى طرق واساليب ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة فى المبنى 
عــــام :
-جاءت الحضارة الصناعية فى المد الثانى من موجات بحور العلم العاتية والتى ظهر فيها بدء آليات جديد فى سوق الإنتاج وفّرتها النظم الرأسمالية والبرجوازية ،والتى استحدثت فيها المصانع والمدن الصناعية فزاد الاحتياج للطاقة.
-وقد عاش الإنسان فى مدينته الصغيرة وأغلب اعتماده على الصناعة ،هذا الاختراع الثوري تحولت بمقتضاه وسائل الإنتاج والصناعة من الصناعة اليدوية الى الآلة الميكانيكية ومن الورشة الصغيرة بالمسكن الى المصنع الكبير ، وقد تركزت الصناعة المعتمدة على الآلة البخارية فى مناطق استخراج الفحم كما حدث فى إنجلترا وألمانيا وفرنسا وذلك لاعتماد البخار على الفحم وبهدف تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج ، ونتيجة لكبر حجم المصانع فقد أدى ذلك الى استخدام عدد كبير من العمال، ونتج عن هذا هجرة أهل الريف الى المدن؛ مما أدى الى تضخمها وتزايد حجمها منذ مطلع القرن التاسع عشر فقد تحولّت قرى كثيرة الى مدن ونمت مدن صغيرة ، وقد أدى استخدام البخار فى تسيير القطارات البخارية الى سهولة الاتصال بين الريف والمدن وشجّع على زيادة الهجرة الى المدن طلبا لفرص العمل الممكنة بها . 
-كان من المظاهر الأساسية لعمليات التحضر أنها عزلت الإنسان عن الطبيعة والبيئة؛ فلقد عزل الإنسان نفسه داخل حوائط المبانى وأصبح إنسان الحضر فى كل مكان فى العالم يأكل نفس الطعام ويركب نفس الطائرات والسيارات ويسكن ويعمل فى نفس المبانى ، متناسيا أن كل ما يحيط به من مظاهر الرفاهية والتقدم مستمد أصلا من البيئة ومن مواردها الطبيعية .
-ومع ظهور الكهرباء بعد استشعار فائدته ،والتى قادت لبناء أول محطة قوى فى الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر وبجانب استخدامها فى توليد الطاقة المحرّكة فى المصانع ، والتى ساهمت فى إنشاء وسائل سريعة للمواصلات (المترو والقطارات) ، كما يجب ألا ننسى أهمية الكهرباء فى صنع المصاعد الكهربائية وبذلك أمكن إقامة المبانى والأبراج العالية مما أدى الى زيادة الكثافات السكانية بالمدن .
-وفى منتصف القرن العشرين وبالذات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بدأت معدلات التغيير والتطور فى الصناعة خاصة فى أمريكا تسير بعجلة متزايدة تفوق بمراحل ما حدث من تغيرات أثناء الثورة الصناعية الأولى ويتمثل هذا التغيير فيما يسمى بالآلية فى الإنتاج ,, الأتوميشن Automation , ووصل الإنتاج حدا تعجز عن امتصاصه أسواق بعض الدول الصناعية مما أدى الى قيام هذه الدول بفتح أسواق جديدة لها فى الدول النامية.
التغيرات المناخية المتنوعة :
-فى عام 1988 نشر أول تقرير[1] عن مشكلة تأثير الاحتباس الحرارى صادر من مكتب حكومى للتغيرات المناخية له علاقة بمنظمة الأرصاد الجوية العالمية وبرنامج منظمة الأمم البيئية والذى أظهر ما يسمى تأثير غازات الاحتباس الحرارى على الغلاف الجوى الأرضى والمنحصرة بين السطح وطبقات الجو العليا تعمل كطبقة من الزجاج تتكون من الغازات المنبعثة من الأنشطة الصناعية المتزايدة والتى تستهلك الموارد الطبيعية ،وتسبب اختلالاً فى ميزان البيئة متمثلاً فى غازات لا تستطيع استيعابها ، أو لم تتعامل معها ، وبالتالى فقد تغيرت كيمياء الهواء بدرجات كبيرة ولا تزال تتغير تحت ضغط التنمية محلياً وعالمياً ، فقد ازدادت نسبة تواجد ثانى أكسيد الكربون بمقدار 25% وأكسيد النيتروز بمقدار 19% والميثان بمقدار 100% 
-وتؤثر هذه الظاهرة على انتقال أشعة الموجات القصيرة من الشمس وبالعكس، وتمنع من فقد الموجات الطويلة المنبعثة من الأسطح الدافئة الأرضية للفضاء الخارجى وبالتالى تقلل من إصلاح ما يسمى درجات الحرارة الساكنة ،هذا التأثير على الاتزان الإشعاعي يعمل على التأثير على الاتزان الحرارى داخل الغلاف المحيط بالكرة الأرضية مما يؤدى الى رفع درجات الحرارة عن معدلها الطبيعى ،وهذه الزيادة فى درجات الحارة ستؤدى الى التمدد الحرارى للمحيطات الأرضية ( والتى تكوّن 70% من مسطّح الكرة الأرضية ) وتعمل على انصهار جبال الثلج فيساعد على زيادة مستوى مياه البحر فى الكرة الأرضية كلها, مما يؤدى الى النحر المستمر للشواطىء وتآكل اليابسة ( مثال ما يحدث فى بنجلاديش وانجلترا )،وهى أيضا من الأسباب المباشرة لانتشار الأوبئة والأمراض ،وهو ما أصاب الحضر من اضمحلال وما أصاب نوعية الحياة من انحدار كنتيجة محتومة للنمو غير المكبوح فى عالم المدن.
-وفى مقارنة بين هواء المدن وهواء الريف ذكر الينكويست وهو أحد خبراء الأرصاد الجوية ما يلى :
*درجة الحرارة فى المدن أعلى بمقدار درجتين تقريبا عنها فى الريف .
*الرطوبة النسبية فى المدن أقل بمقدار 6 % تقريبا عنها فى الريف .
*الغبار والأتربة فى المدن أعلى بمقدار 10 أضعاف عنه فى الريف .
*الضباب فى المدن أكثر بنسبة تتراوح من5–10 %عنها فى الريف .
*الإضاءة الشمسية فى المدن أقل بنسبة تتراوح من 10–20% عنها فى الريف .
*الأمطار فى المدن أعلى بنسبة تتراوح من 5– 10%عنها فى الريف .
- وقد قدّرت وكالة حماية البيئة الأمريكية فى عام 1974 أن إنبعاثات غاز ثانى أكسيد الكبريت قد أضر بالمبانى فى أمريكا بما يقدر بحوالى 2 بليون دولار كما قامت مدن كثيرة بحملات صيانة لمبانيها وأثارها التاريخية مما كلفها مبالغ طائلة. 
المدخل الى استهلاك الطاقة فى المبانى[2]:
-بزيادة الطموح فى التنمية لدول العالم النامى أدى ذلك الى زيادة قياسية لاستهلاك الطاقة فى العالم والتى لها علاقة مباشرة بزيادة الأنشطة الاقتصادية ,وبصفة عامة ، فإن الملاحظ أن المدن والمباني المريضة"Sick Building" لها ثلاث خصائص أساسية وهي :
1- الإسراف في استخدام الطاقة واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية .
2- تلويث البيئة وتدمير النظام البيئي .
3- التأثير السلبي على صحة الإنسان .
- ويمكن تقسيّم عملية التشييد المبانى الى ثلاثة مراحل : المرحلة الأولى هى عملية البدء فى التشييد وهى تحتوى على إنفاق يفوق عملية التشييد نفسها ، وفى المرحلة الثانية تستهلك الطاقة من خلال إنتاج مواد الإنشاء الخام فى المناجم والمسابك ومواقع التشييد ، كما يستهلك نقل المواد الى مواقع البناء طاقة إضافية، وفى المرحلة الثالثة تخلق العديد من المبانى الحديثة بيئات داخلية خطيرة 
-إن الظواهر العالمية للتلوث لا يمكن للمصممين أن يساهموا فى تقليلها ولكن العكس هو الصحيح فكل طن يتم حرقه من الوقود الحفرى لتدفئة مبنى بصورة مباشرة أو يحرق فى محطة توليد طاقة كهربية للاستعمال فى قطاع المبانى يضيف العديد من الملوثات للغلاف الجوى والتى تعود للأرض عن طريق الأمطار .
-وبقياس كمية ما تستهلكه المبانى من طاقة فقد وجد أنها مقسمة الى التالى[3] : تسخين الهواء وتسخين المياه 40% والإضاءة وتطبيقاتها 37% والمعدات المكتبية 12% أما ما يتبقى 11% فهى تستخدم فى عمليات الإنشاء وتصنيع خامات المبنى وكمصاريف للصيانة، ويمكن تحديد الأسباب المؤدية إلى تسرب وضياع الطاقة من المنازل نتيجة لما يلي :
-من 30% إلى 40% من حرارة المنزل تفقد نتيجة التسرب من خلال المنشأ نفسه .
- أكثر من 20% من خلال الأبواب والنوافذ .
-10% من الحوائط ، 12% من الأسقف ، 10% من خلال أرضيات الدور الأرضي 
طرق ترشيد الطاقة فى المبانى:
-لقد كان لتأثير المبانى على البيئة على مدار التاريخ بدءا من كتابات فليتروفيش(العصر اليونانى) وحتى كتابات وليم موريس وما سببته من تدمير للبيئة الناتج عن الثورة الصناعية فى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ، كل ذلك ساعد على العمل على رفع كفاءة تصميم المبانى وذلك بتقليل استهلاك الطاقة المساعدة على استنباط طاقات متجددة وكان ذلك فى بدايات القرن العشرين وبالتحديد عام 1930، وزاد الاهتمام بتأثيرات البيئة على المبانى خلال عام 1960 حتى عام 1970 وفيها تم وضع البدايات للتصميم البيئى والمتعارف عليه الآن [4].
-وقد قام DONALD WASTONأستاذ العمارة بالولايات المتحدة بتدريب المعماريين على ترجمة هذا المبدأ الى تصميمات تحت ستار الراحة الحرارية المطلوبة للمستخدم أولاً وعلى أن يتم هذا الأمر فى اتجاهين :
1- اتجاه التصميم واختيار أنسب المواد والتكنولوجيا المتلائمة .
2- اتجاه كفاءة استخدام الطاقة لتوفير الراحة للإنسان .
أولاً:مواد البناء المستخدمة فى ترشيد الطاقة: 
-تركزت دراسات كثيرة على عملية تقدير الطاقة المستهلكة فى إنتاج مواد البناء منها (على سبيل المثال)أن الطاقة المستهلكة في قطع ونشر ونقل الخشب تقدر بحوالى 580وات.ساعة/طن ، وقد تم أخذ هذا الرقم كأساس للمقارنة مع بعض المواد الأخرى كما يلي :
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الألمنيوم = الخشب × 126 مرة . 
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الحديد = الخشب × 24 مرة .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الزجاج = الخشب × 14 مرة .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج البلاستيك = الخشب × 6 مرات .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الأسمنت = الخشب × 5 مرات .
*الطاقة المستهلكة لإنتاج الطوب = الخشب × 4 مرات .
ولكن هناك عدة عوامل تحكم الاستغلال الأمثل لمصادر الخامات الطبيعية مثل:
(1) توافر الخامات بكميات والخواص التى تلائم مجال الاستخدام وأسلوب تركيبها.
(2) اقتصاديات الاستخراج والاستغلال والنقل للخامة وتصنيعها
(3) القرب من مواقع التجمعات السكنية وحجم الاحتياجات الحالية والمستقبلية.
(4) مدى توفير عناصر البنية الأساسية كالمياه والكهرباء ومصادر الطاقة بشكل عام.
ثانياً:إعادة استخدام لعناصر المنشأ Recycling: 
- تأثر الاهتمام بالعوامل السلبية المؤدية للإضرار بالبيئة والتى كان منها ما يؤثر على الصحة العامة للبشر فى كل مكان تتدخل فيه تكنولوجيا البناء والخامات والمواد المستخدمة فيه ، وما يتبعها من عمليات الاستخراج والتصنيع والتخزين والنقل وخلافة ، كل هذا زاد من الإقبال على إعادة استخدام وتدوير الخامات المستخدمة بغرض التقليل من هذه المضار والعمل على تقليل التكلفة فى التصنيع وبالتالى التقليل من الطاقة المستهلكة فيها .
-إن المطلوب منا هو العمل على إحداث توازن بين هذه التركيبات المنظمة وبين بيئاتها ، كما يحدث فعلا في الطبيعة ، بأن نجعل المواد الخارجة والمنصرفة من أحد هذه التركيبات مصدرا لمواد جديدة يمتصها تركيب آخر ويستخدمها مصدرا له ، ومثل هذا يحدث تلقائيا في النظم البيئية المتزنة حيث أنها فعلا لا تعاني من فوائض ولا من نواقص ، وهذه هي الصورة النموذجية ، أما في حالة البيئة المبنية فإن لها تأثيرات على النظام البيئي للأرض ومواردها , وكمثال على ذلك فإن إعادة استخدام المياه المستعملة والتى تسمى بالمياه الرماديةGrey Water وهى الناتجة عن استعمال الحمامات والأدشاش والمطابخ سيكون له أثر كبير فى خفض استهلاك الماء بالمباني حيث يتم تجميعها فى خزان أراضى ويتم معالجتها وترشيحها باستخدام الرمل والزلط والمرشحات البيولوجية ثم يعاد استعمالها لري الحدائق أو تستعمل مرة أخرى فى صناديق الطرد[5] .
ثالثاً:الحفاظ على سلامة ونظافة البيئة No Pollution :
-تم وضع بعض القواعد المساعدة عند التصميم والإنشاء والاستخدام للمنشأ منها :
1- أن تكون مخرجات المبنى الغازية والسائلة والصلبة غير ملوثة للبيئة أو تكون لها دورة توليد منها تستخدم كطاقة بحيث تنتهى بدورة لترشيح الملوثات وتنقيتها قبل خروجها للبيئة المحيطة أو تنتهى بدورة تولد منها طاقة مثل طاقة البيوماس المولّدة من المخلفات الصلبة أو تنتهى بدورات لإعادة الاستخدام لتقليل المخلفات الناتجة عن المبنى .
2- تصميم نظم الخدمات والتغذية بالمياه والصرف بدورات مغلقة وطرق معالجة لا تؤدى الى تلوث للتربة أو للجو أو المسطحات المائية .
3- استخدام نظم الإمداد بالطاقة لتكون من مصادر نظيفة .
4- العمل على تقليل استخدام التكنولوجيا الملوثة للبيئة فى الفرش والتجهيزات الداخلية كأجهزة التكييف والأجهزة الكهربية المتنوعة .
رابعاً:توفير الطاقة وترشيد استهلاكها Conserving Energy :
-للحصول على التصميمات اقائمة على استخدام الطاقات الطبيعية قد يشكّل قيمة مالية كبيرة للغاية،لذا يجب:
1- العمل على نشر تقنية التبريد والتسخين بالطرق الطبيعية والنشطة 
2- استخدام مواد بناء ذات طاقة تشغيل منخفضة أو متوسطة.
3- توليد الطاقة من مصادر جديدة ومتجددة ونظيفة كالطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح وطاقة البيوجاز.... 
4- محاولة توعية المستخدمين للأسلوب الأمثل فى استهلاك وترشيد الطاقة.
خامساً:التكيف مع المناخ Adapting with climate :
-من فوائد تشييد المباني المناسبة للمناخ هي الاعتماد على الطبيعة مرة أخرى ، كما أنها قد تساعد على خلق أشخاص مناسبين للمناخ ويجب ألا ننسى الفوائد التي تعود على العاملين في مباني تراعي البيئة المحيطة بها ، فقد أضفى استخدام الضوء والتهوية الطبيعية والأضواء الصناعية التي يمكن ضبطها تبعا لرغبة مستخدمها جوا من البهجة وأعطت العاملين فرصة أكبر للتحكم في البيئة المحيطة بهم، وكنتيجة لرضا العاملين قلّت نسبة تغيّبهم عن العمل وزادت إنتاجيتهم .
سادساً:التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة Minimizing new resources :
-قد يوحي التاريخ الطويل لاستخدام المواد الأرضية بالبداءة ولكن هذه المواد مناسبة تماما لتشييد المباني الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وهي لا تحتاج مثل الأسمنت والطوب لطاقة عالية ونار شديدة ففي اليمن يصل ارتفاع المباني المشيدة من الطين إلى خمسة طوابق (وربما أكثر) كما أن المباني المشيّدة من هذه المواد لا تؤثر فيها النار كما أنها ضد العفن وقد تكون أكثر مقاومة للزلازل إذا روعي في تشييدها التقنيات الملائمة . 
-إن إعادة استخدام مواد بناء أو عناصر إنشائية من مباني قديمة لإنشاء مباني جديدة مسألة قديمة تاريخيا، فإذا نظرنا للعديد من المساجد الأثرية بمصر لوجدنا بها أعمدة ذات طراز روماني تم استخدامها كعناصر إنشائية بعد أن نقلت من بعض المعابد الرومانية القديمة .
-أما أحد الأساليب الأخرى لتقليل استخدام الموارد الجديدة هو إعادة استعمال الفراغات والمباني لوظائف وأنشطة أخرى ، ففي باريس تم استخدام مبنى " Gare d’Orsay" والذي بني في القرن التاسع عشر لخدمة الترام الكهربائي كجراج للسيارات في أول الأمر بعد انتهاء وظيفته الأولى أما الآن فيتم استعماله كمتحف لمعروضات القرن التاسع عشر أما في ألمانيا فان سياسة الترميم تهتم بالمباني القديمة كالمصانع التي أنشئت في القرن التاسع عشر وتوقفت عن العمل فيتم ترميمها و تعديلها لتتحول إلى مراكز ثقافية كما حدث لبعض مصانع الفحم في مدينة " ايسن " و " أوبر هاوزن " أو لتصير مسرحا كأحد مسارح "هامثربورج" المشهورة أو شققا للسكن كما حدث لمصنع مهجور تابع لشركة الشوكولاته " شتولفيرك " بمدينة كولونيا أو كما حدث أيضا في " ميونخ " حيث تم ترميم مبنى مستدير يجمع في شكله بين الأناقة والبساطة وقد تابعا لمصلحة البريد الاتحادية وهو الآن مجمع متعدد الوظائف وليست هذه إلا اشهر الأمثلة فالمشاريع المماثلة كثير الآن في ألمانيا . 

[1]Scullion,M.ed.Digest of United Kingdom Energy Statisics2000,A National Statistics Publication, The Stationery Office,2000.

[2]The Energy Report: Market Reforms and Innovation2000,DTI, The Stationery Office,2000


[3]Energy Consumption in United Kingdom, Energy Paper66,DTI,Stationery Office,1997.

[4]Watson,D.1991, Progressive Architecure,3/91, March1991

[5]مدخل الى تصميم المستوطنات البشرية الجديدة فى المناطق الصحراوية-الجزء الثانى(1987).مجلة عالم البناء -عدد84:23-25، القاهرة.


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

البيوت الذكية
البيوت الذكية .. هي ثمرة جديدة من ثِمار التقدم العلمي ، وهي عبارة عن شقق وفيلات يُستخدم فيها أحدث ما وصلت إليه التكنولوجيا ، فهي تُدير ظهرها للشمس صيفاً وتستقبلها في الشتاء !!
وبها شبكة معلومات مُتكاملة تُنبه الساكن لدرجة الحرارة ، وتحميه من الأمراض ، والتيار الكهربائي بها ينقطع تلقائياً ، والنوافذ تُفتح وتُغلق عند حلول النهار والليل ، ومنازل هذا القرن أخشابها لا تحترق وتُقاوم الفِطريات ، وتحمي نفسها من اللصوص والحيوانات الضالة ..

يحلم العُلماء والمعماريون والمهندسون ، وأشهرهم المُهندس المعماري الألماني " هيوبرت فرتيز " ، والذي يُعد من العلامات البارزة في العمارة الألمانية والأُوروبية بوجه عام ، بالبيت الذكي الذي يجد الإنسان فيه راحته ، حيث يُمكن إعادة تشكيله بسهولة لدفع الملل عن نفوس ساكنيه ، ولا يُستخدم أية طاقة صِناعية على الإطلاق ، بل يعتمد على الطاقة المُتجددة فقط ..
وهذا الحلم يشغل أذهان المهندسين والمعماريين في أنحاء العالم ، فالبيت ذو الاستهلاك المُنخفض للطاقة ، أو البيت الإيجابي ، أو البيت فوق العادة ، كلها في النهاية أسماء مُتعددة لمُسمى واحد وهو البيت الذي يحتاج فقط نسبة ضئيلة من حرارة التسخين أو الكهرباء التي تستهلكها البيوت التقليدية في الوقت الحالي ..
وحسب الرؤية التي يتبناها " فرتيز " ، فإن البيت لا يستحق أن يندرج تحت المُسميات السابقة إلا إذا كان استهلاكه للكهرباء يقل عن استهلاك البيوت المُماثلة التقليدية بنسبة 40 % على الأقل ، وهذا الأمر يُمكن أن يتحقق من خِلال عاملين أساسيين :
أما الأول فهو جدران جيدة العزل تمنع تسرب الطاقة إلى خارج المنزل قدر الإمكان ، وأما الثاني فهو الاستغلال الأمثل للطاقة الشمسية ..
ويُؤكد المهندس الألماني على أهمية (( النظرة البيئية )) وتوافرها في البيت الذكي ، خاصةً عند تحقيق حلم (( الطاقة المنخفضة )) ، حيث يُنادي بأنه يجب الاتجاه إلى توفير الوقود العُضوي ، واستخدام الطاقة الشمسية ؛ لأن الشمس والرياح والماء والغاز العُضوي " البيوجاز " .. كلها قادرة على مواجهة احتياجات الإنسان بشرط أن يخفض احتياجاته من الطاقة بنسبة 50 % ..
والواقع أن هذا الأمل لم يتحقق إلا العام 1991 عندما أُقيم أول بيت من هذا النوع في " كادمشتاد " بألمانيا ..
ومع نهاية العام 1995 طالعتنا الإحصائيات بأرقام مؤداها أن 5 % من البيوت الألمانية طبقت بأمانة هذه المُواصفات ونجحت في تقليل استهلاكها للطاقة ..
ويجد هذا النوع من البيوت قُبولاً مُتزايداً من جانب العملاء كل يوم ، حتى أن الإحصائيات تؤكد أنه مع حُلول العام 2010 سوف تكون كل البيوت في ألمانيا من هذا النوع ، ومع حلول العام 2015 سوف تُحقق 10 % من هذه البيوت النسبة الذهبية التي يتمناها العلماء ، وهي 40 % من استهلاك الطاقة .

•	بيوت .. ضد هجمات اللصوص أو الحيوانات الضالة:

يُؤكد العلماء والمعماريون أن البيوت الذكية يجب أن تُصبح واحات يلجأ إليها صاحبها للراحة والاسترخاء دون أن يتعرض لمواد كيماوية ، أو استرخاء بدون كيماويات ؛ لأن الاسترخاء ينطوي في الوقت نفسه على تكنولوجيا تجعل الحياة أكثر سهولة ..
فمن مظاهر الذكاء في تكنولوجيا إنتاج (( البيت الذكي )) أن النوافذ تُغلق من تلقاء نفسها عندما تبدأ أجهزة التكييف في العمل ، وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الشمس ، فإن الستائر تنسدل تلقائياً ، قبل أن تبدأ أجساد سُكان البيت في إفراز العرق بفعل حرارة الشمس ، والتكنولوجيا التي تتحكم في كل هذه المزايا يُمكن السيطرة عليها والتحكم فيها من خلال التليفون ..
ويؤكد المُهندس المعماري " فرتيز " أننا بحاجة إلى بيوت تحتاج عناية أقل حتى تُوفر لأصحابها وقتاً أكبر يتفرغون فيه لأعمالهم الخاصة أو على الأقل للعناية بأطفالهم بشكل أفضل ، وخاصةً أن ومميزات هذه البيوت أن النوافذ تُنظم نفسها بنفسها ، وبالنُظم الإلكترونية التي تُوفر الأمن للبيوت ضِد هجمات اللصوص أو الحيوانات الضالة ..
والرائع فِعلاً أن المادة التي تُبنى بها البيوت الذكية هي من الأخشاب التي لا تحترق ، وتُقاوم الفِطريات ..
ففي تجربة علمية فريدة في معهد روزنهايم لبحوث مواد البناء في بافاريا بألمانيا تُستخدم أخشاب يتم مُعالجتها بطريقة عِلمية مُبتكرة للغاية ، بحيث تتحول هذه الأخشاب إلى مادة عازلة جيدة مُقاومة للاحتراق ، وللإصابات الفِطرية في الوقت نفسه ..
وقد زاد الطلب على هذه الأخشاب ، وخاصة أن شركات بناء البيوت الخشبية تزدهر يوماً بعد يوم ، في ألمانيا والولايات المُتحدة والدُول الإسكندنافية ..
ومعروف أن للخشب عِدة مزايا كمادة تُستخدم في بناء البيوت ؛ لأن إنتاج الخشب نفسه عملية تنتج عنها مستويات مُنخفضة من الإنبعاثات ، ويحتاج تصنيعه إلى قدر منخفض من الطاقة تقل كثيراً عن الطاقة المُستخدمة في إنتاج المواد البديلة ؛ ولذلك يُطلق العلماء على البيوت الخشبية (( البيوت كاملة القيمة )) .. وخاصةً أنها تتوافق مع النُظم البيئية والعودة للطبيعة .


•	البيوت الذكية .. تُدار بالاستشعار عن بُعد:

والبيوت الذكية لا يتوقف انتشارها على ألمانيا وأوروبا فقط ، بل إنها تنتشر أيضاً ، وبكثرة في العديد من الدول الإسكندنافية مثل السويد والنرويج والدنمارك ..
وهذه البيوت تم تصميمها وإعدادها وتجهيزها لمساعدة " المُعاقين " على الحياة بأكبر قدر ممكن من الاستقلال ..
والأمر هنا ليس مجرد أبواب تُفتح وتُغلق بالضغط على الأزرار ، بل إنه نوع من المساعدة الذكية لهؤلاء الذين حُرموا من نِعم كثيرة ..
وعلى سبيل المِثال ، فإنه بمجرد ارتفاع درجة الحرارة تُفتح نوافذ المنزل ، وينقطع التيار الكهربائي تلقائياً عن مواقد الطهي ..
كما أن نظم الإدارة مَصممة بحيث تعمل تلقائياً أيضاً عند حلول الظلام ، وجهاز التكييف مُبرمج عند درجة مُعينة ، وكذلك كل شيء موجود في المنزل يعمل من خلال شبكة معلومات مُتكاملة ، والتي يتم تغذيتها بالاحتياجات اللازمة لكل ساكن على حِدة ..
فمثلاً يُمكن تزويدها بأجهزة استشعار تعمل عن إصابة أحد النُزلاء بالصرع ، وعند وُصول صُحف الصباح على الباب ..
وهذه البيوت الذكية عليها إقبال كبير في الدول الصناعية خاصة الإسكندنافية ، حيث تنتشر فيها أنماط لا مركزية وشخصية من الرعاية لكل من يحتاجها من المرضى أو كبار السن ، ففيها تجد رجال السياسة والأطباء والمُنظمات المدنية تبذل جهوداً مُضنية وشاقة للبحث عن طُرق أفضل من أجل مُعاونة كِبار السن والمُعاقين على التعايش مع مجتمعاتهم بشكل أفضل ، وخاصةً تفادي اللجوء إلى بيوت المُسنين والملاجئ قدر الإمكان ، وأن يحصل المُسن أو المُعاق على الرعاية داخل بيته ..
ولنتجه إلى أحد هذه البيوت لنرى كيف يعيش سكانه ..
والبيت الذي اخترناه هو بيت يقع في مدينة " تروندهايم " الساحلية غربي النرويج ، ويُعد أول بيت في العالم يُصمم خِصيصاً لهذا الغرض ، حيث زُودت كل غرفة فيه بأحدث التكنولوجيات ، ويُقيم فيه خمسة معاقين ..
فهناك " كونت تيلونيد " ـ 53 سنة ـ شاء قدره أن يُصاب بمرض تصلب الأنسجة المُتعدد ، والذي تسبب له في شلل كامل ، لدرجة أنه لا يستطيع تحريك أي عضو من أعضاء جسمه حتى شفتيه ..
لكن ذلك لا يعني إطلاقاً أن تلك الإعاقة حكمن عليه بالصمت ؛ لأن " الكمبيوتر " قدم له لساناً جديداً يستطيع التحدث به مع الآخرين ، إنه جهاز مُزود ببرنامج خاص عبارة عن وحدة متطورة لمعالجة الكلمات قادرة على الاستجابة لحركات العين ، وعندما يريد " تيلونيد " كتابة جُملة ما فإنه ينظر عبر نظارة خاصة مرتبطة بالكمبيوتر ويُوجه نظره إلى لوحة حروف كبيرة مرسومة على الشاشة ، ويركز نظره على حرف ما ، ثم يُومئ إيماءة بسيطة بطرف عينيه ، هنا يظهر الحرف الذي يريده وجزء خاص بالكتابة على لشاشة أيضاً ، وهكذا ينجح في الكتابة على الكمبيوتر بمجرد النظر إلى الحروف ، مما يسمح له بالتواصل مع الآخرين ، ويفتح باباً إلى العالم الخارجي رغم الشلل الذي أصابه ..
وهكذا .. تلعب البيوت الذكية دوراً كبيراً في تحسين حياة " المُعاقين " الذين يعيشون فيها ، كما أنها يُمكن أن تُشكل خطوة مهمة لحل عدد من المشاكل منها مشكلة مهمة للغاية تُعاني منها الدول الصناعية المتقدمة ، وهي كيفية توفير الرعاية للعدد الكبير من كبار السِن ، والذين تتوقع هذه الدول زيادة عددهم مع الزيادة المُستمرة في متوسط العمر ..
والبيوت الذكية تُحول حياة المعاقين إلى نوع من الشراكة أو المشاركة بدلاً من الاعتماد على المُساعدة ..
كما تُساعدهم على أن يكون للواحد منهم رأي في إدارة شُؤون حياته ، والذي يجب ألا نغفله : أن مشروع البيوت الذكية ليس هدفه بالضرورة أن تُصبح كل بيوت الذكية ؛ لأنه قد تكون هناك حالات تحتاج درجة عالية من العناية لن تُساعد فيها هذه التكنولوجيا كثيراً ، كما أن العامل البشري يظل مُهماً مهما تطورت التكنولوجيا ؛ لدرجة أن أجهزة الاستشعار عن بُعد الموجودة في البيوت الذكية قد تُنادي على ساكن البيت وهو في طريقه إلى الخروج لينطلق صوت الميكرفون ، يقول له : (( ارتد سترتك يا سيدي .. فالجو في الخارج بارد !! )) .

•	بيوت .. تُدير ظهرها للشمس صيفاً !!

يؤكد العلماء أن الخشب هو أفضل مادة لبناء البيوت الذكية ..
ولكن لا يجب الاقتصار على مادة واحدة في البناء ، ولا مانع من إدخال مواد أُخرى بنسب محدودة مثل الحجر والبوليسترين كمواد عازلة ، مع الاستخدام الاقتصادي للكهرباء والطاقة الحرارية ، ولهذا يشرح العلماء مفهوم (( البيت الشجرة الشمس )) ، وهو البيت الذي يرتكز على " قاعدة مُتحركة " يُمكن استخدامها في تحريك البيت لعِدة اتجاهات حسب اتجاه الشمس ، وذلك بالاتجاه نحوها أو عكسها ، وِفقاً لحاجة سُكانه ..
وعلى سبيل المِثال فإنه يُمكن توجيه النوافذ الرئيسية في اتجاه الشمس شتاءاً ، وفي الاتجاه العكسي صيفاً لتحقيق توفير كبير في نفقات التدفئة شتاءاً والتهوية صيفاً ..
ويشرح " رولف ديتش " الذي يُعد من رُواد تطبيقات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في ألمانيا : إن هذا لأسلوب الجديد في العِمارة يعتمد على وُجود جانب معدني عاكس في البيت ، وهو الجانب الذي يُوجه في اتجاه الشمس صيفاً ، ويتم في هذا البيت تركيب وحدة للطاقة الشمسية بحيث تكون مُواجهة للشمس بشكل مباشر على مدار السنة ، ومن ثم تُوفر للبيت احتياجاته من الكهرباء للإضاءة ولتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية ، وفي شهور الصيف عندما تُتيح هذه الوحدة كهرباء تزيد على حاجة المنزل ، فإنه يُمكن توجيه الفائض إلى شبكة كهرباء محلية كي تستفيد منه بيوت أُخرى ، وهذا النوع من البيوت يُنتج طاقة تزيد خمسة أضعاف على ما يستهلكه في العام الواحد في متوسط ساعات سُطوع الشمس في البلاد صيفاً وشتاءاً ..
أما أفضل ما قيل عن البيوت الذكية فهو من أحد ساكنيها ، ويُدعى " أور جريدر " ، وهو في الأربعين من عُمره ، ومُعاق ، ويعيش مُلازماً مقعداً مُتحركاً ، ورغم ذلك استطاع أن ينجح في استخدام عدد من الأجهزة ذات التكنولوجيا المُتطورة في إدارة شؤون حياته اليومية بنفسه دون الاعتماد على الآخرين ، رغم ما قد يُظهر بهذا النظام من سلبيات تتمثل في الأعطال المُفاجئة ، لكنه يعتبر نفسه محظوظاً ؛ لأنه تمكن من الإقامة في هذا المكان الذي يُقلل الحاجة إلى العُنصر البشري ، ويضحك " جريدر " عندما يتحدث علن البيوت الذكية ، فيقول : (( إن البيت قد يكون أحياناً باعثاً على السعادة ، وأحياناً أُخرى سبباً للضِيق )) ، وعُموماً فهو أفضل بديل مُتاح له ولأمثاله من المُعاقين في الوقت الحالي .


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

القرية الذكية والطاقة

الطاقة مشكلة المستقبل:
استهلاك الطاقة غير المرشد وغير المناسب في العصر الحديث والزيادة السكانية وما يناظرها من زيادة في استهلاك الطاقة, والزيادة المذهلة في لمجالات التي تستخدم فيها الطاقة، لذلك فإن الطاقة تكاد تكون مشكلة المستقبل.

ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة:
•	محاولة استغلال مصادر الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة في الكون مثل الشمس ( الحرارة - الرياح – حركة المياه ). 
•	الشمس هي أصل كل الطاقات الطبيعية في الكون وهي ذات تأثير قوي ومباشر علي حياة الإنسان إلا أنها مثل وجهي العملة ،الوجه الأول: السلبي وهو التأثير غير المرغوب فيه الذي يؤدي إلي ارتفاع درجات الحرارة عن الحد المطلوب لراحة الإنسان ،الوجه الثاني: وهو الإيجابي والذي يتمثل في الاستفادة من آشعتها وما يمكن أن توفره من طاقة تستخدم في مختلف الأغراض. 
•	أهم استخدام لأشعة الشمس في العمارة هو تسخين وتبريد المباني & لذلك فإن إمكانية استخدامها في المباني المنفردة لا تتحقق إلا باتخاذ احتياطات تخطيطية في كافة المستويات تبدأ من الموقع المحيط بالمبني وتتدرج لتصل إلي مستوي القرية لأن معني القرية اكبر بكثير من كونها تجمع للمباني فهي تضم سلسلة من العمليات المتشابكة من سكن وعمل وترفية تتبلور في شكل عمران.
•	العمارة الخضراء لا تقتصر علي المباني كوحدات قائمة بذاتها ، وإنما تهدف لما هو أشمل من ذلك حيث ترنو إلي تكوين بيئة محتملة في القرية مع ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة التقليدية وما ينتج عنها من تلوث .
ومن هنا كانت أهمية الوصول إلي أسلوب نمطي لتخطيط القرية مع الحفاظ علي الطاقة واحترام البيئة ، يبدأ بدراسة إستراتيجية الطاقة بالقرية كذلك بدراسة عمليات الحياة بها بما يمكن من وضع صورة عامة للقرية تحقق المطلوب. 


•	من مصادر الطاقة بالموقع وجودة بالقرب من قناة السويس ، لذلك هناك فرصة لتوليد طاقة عن طريق المياه حيث يتم حفر جزء بالموقع وجعله كشلال يتم فيه وضع توربينات لتوليد كهرباء .
•	استغلال الشمس وتوليد طاقة كهربية واستخدامها في إمداد المبني بالطاقة الكهربية.
تقليص متطلبات القرية من الطاقة التقليدية:
يتمثل تقليص متطلبات القرية من الطاقة التقليدية عن طريق إستراتيجية التخطيط العام.

إستراتيجية التخطيط علي مستوي القرية:

•	إستراتيجية التخطيط العام علي مستوي القرية تؤثر بصورة مباشرة علي إمكانية تقليص المتطلبات من الطاقة التقليدية وذلك عن طريق شكل وتصميم المسكن وتفاصيله وكذلك الاستخدام الأمثل للأراضي وعلاقة الاستعمالات المختلفة ببعضها البعض
•	المساحات الإسفلتية الكبيرة تمتص حرارة الشمس وتحتفظ بها فتساهم مساهمة غير مرغوبة في إفساد المناخ المصغر للقرية وبالتالي في رفع معدلات استخدام الطاقة والتبريد.
•	ولحل مشكلة الإسفلت يتم تظليل مساحات الانتظار بشكل كثيف كما يتم استخدام الأشجار علي جانبي الطريق . 



استخدام التشجير استخدام المظلات

التخطيط الواعي بالطاقة علي مستوي التصميم الحضري:

التصميم الحضري: هو دراسة العلاقات المختلفة الوظيفية والبصرية بين مجموعات المباني وبعضها البعض كذلك بينها وبين الفراغات التي تتخللها باختلاف أنواعها من شوارع وميادين ومناطق خضراء وغيرها .
•	لتحقيق أقصي كفاءة لاستخدام الطاقة علي هذا المستوي التخطيطي هو عملية تكاملية بين معالجة المبني منفردا وعلاقته بالبيئة المحيطة & فإمكانية استخدام أشعة الشمس أو الحماية منها في المبني المنفرد لا تتحقق إلا باتخاذ احتياطات تخطيطية في ترتيب وتوجيه مجموعة المباني وعلاقتها ببعضها البعض كذلك علاقتها بعناصر الموقع المختلفة.

اختيار الموقع:
في حالة وجود بدائل لاختيار الموقع ، يتم اختيار الموقع الذي يحقق أفضل شروط تساعد علي استغلال الظروف المناخية للوصول إلي تخطيط واعي بالطاقة وذلك من خلال دراسة العناصر الطبيعية الآتية.
•	نوع الهواء حيث أن الهواء لملوث أو المترب لا يمكن من التهوية الطبيعية من خلال النوافذ ويحتم اللجوء إلي تهوية صناعية مستهلكة للطاقة . 
•	المناخ المصغر: من درجات حرارة ورطوبة وسحب وأمطار ورياح.
•	طبيعة الموقع : من حيث الطبوغرافيا والميول .

بعض الاعتبارات الخاصة باختيار الموقع في مختلف الأقاليم المناخية :
1.	الطبوغرافيا:
•	وجود تكوينات أرضية أو تلال تمنع الشمس أو الهواء.
•	وجود منخفضات يستقر بها الهواء البارد.
•	وجود ميول تساعد أوتعوق استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.
2- المنحدرات:
•	مواجهة للجنوب تأخذ أقصي إشعاع شمسي 
•	مواجهة للغرب تأخذ أقصي إشعاع شمسي عصرا.
•	مواجهة للشرق تأخذ أقصي إشعاع شمسي صباحا.
•	مواجهة للشمال تأخذ أقل إشعاع شمسي علي الإطلاق.
3- المناخ:
•	المسار اليومي والموسمي للشمس علي الموقع.
•	الإشعاع الشمسي ومعوقاته.
•	تيارات الرياح فوق وحول الموقع.
•	درجات الحرارة.
•	الرطوبة. 
•	الأمطار والسحب.
4- النباتات الموجودة:
•	حجم وشكل ومكان النباتات التي قد تعوق تجميع طاقة الشمس .
•	حجم وشكل ومكان النباتات التي تساعد علي حفظ الطاقة الشمسية.
5- الأماكن المحمية من أشعة الشمس والهواء:
•	بواسطة النباتات.
•	بواسطة الطبوغرافيا.
6- المساحات المعرضة للشمس والهواء:
•	في الصيف.
•	في الشتاء.
•	طوال العام.
معايير تخطيط الموقع بأسلوب واعي بالطاقة:
•	احترام الموقع والمحافظة علي الموارد عن طريق استخدام جميع عناصر الطاقة الطبيعية المتوفرة من شمس ورياح وموج البحر وإعادة استخدام المياه جزئيا وغيرها.
•	استخدام النباتات الأصلية للمنطقة والإبقاء علي طبيعة الموقع.
•	استخدام مواد البناء الأولية بالمنطقة ما أمكن مما يوفر في الطاقة (نقل المواد ، نقل الأيدي العاملة ، التقنيات ،......الخ)
أولا:تحديد وضع المباني بالموقع.
•	أعلي التل: تكون درجة الحرارة أقل والرطوبة النسبية أعلي وسرعة الرياح أكبر.
•	في باطن الوادي: تضاف إلي أشعة الشمس المباشرة أشعة منعكسة من جوانب الوادي يمكن أخذها في الاعتبار إلا أن الموقع يتعرض لتراكم الملوثات.
•	علي المنحدر: وذلك حسب توجيه المنحدر فتسهل عملية تعريض المباني للشمس أو تتم حماية التجمع العمراني من الرياح الباردة عندما توضع المباني علي المنحدر.
أما إذا كان الموقع يحتاج إلي تبريد أكثر فيفضل وضع المباني علي الجزء الأسفل للمنحدر المواجه للرياح وتوضع الفتحات في مواجهة الرياح وتدرس بحيث تتم التهوية من اتجاه الشمال ويتم خروج الهواء الساخن من الجهة الخلفية
•	في حماية النباتات:في المواقع الباردة يكون من المرغوب حجز الرياح الباردة بواسطة أشجار كثيفة توضع في اتجاه هبوبها.

وفي الحالة العكسية يكون من غير المرغوب فيه حجز الهواء اللطيف القادم من الشمال ، فتوضع حواجز الأشجار في الجنوب والجنوب الغربي (اتجاه رياح الخماسين) وتستخدم الأشجار دائمة الخضرة في حجز الرياح ، بينما تستخدم الأشجار التي تسقط أوراقها في أغراض التظليل صيفا عند الحاجة لشمس الشتاء 










التشكيل العمراني بالموقع:
•	مسطح المباني بالنسبة للأرض. 
تؤدي زيادة مسطح الأرض مع ثبات مسطح الغلاف الخارجي للمبني إلي رفع نسبة المسطحات غير المظللة للمسطح الكلي مما يرفع من درجة حرارة الهواء والعكس صحيح . ونظرا لأن التصميم الشمسي يحتاج لمسطحات كبيرة معرضة للشمس فإن ذلك يعني أن ازدياد الكثافة البنائية قد تعوق وصول الشمس بالكمية اللازمه للمباني ، إلا أنه بتوجيه الشوارع شرق – غرب ودراسة علاقة كتل المباني ببعضها البعض يمكن تلافي هذا الأمر.
يساعد وجود ميول في اتجاهين في الموقع علي اتزان الكثافة البنائية فتزداد بالمنطقة ذات الميل المواجه للجنوب حيث تكون الشمس عمودية ومواجهة وتقل بالمنطقة ذات الميل المواجه للشمال لتسمح بوصول الشمس لها من الجهة الجنوبية. 






•	كتل المباني.
تزداد كمية الظل كلما أصبح شكل المبني أكثر تعقيدا وذلك مرغوب فيه بالتأكيد في الحماية من الشمس إلا أن تلك الحماية يجب أن تتوافق مع التصميم الشمسي حيث يجب تلافي تظليل المجمعات الشمسية للمباني المتلاصقة 






•	حركة الهواء.
تؤثر حركة الهواء حول وداخل المجموعات السكنية في السلوك الحراري حول المبني أو مجموعة المباني، حيث تنشأ جيوب من الهواء الساخن أو البارد تساعد أو تعوق عملية تكييف المبني سلبيا وتتأثر حركة الهواء بعدة أوامر أهمها وضع المباني في الموقع ، وعلاقتها ببعضها البعض كذلك بعناصر الموقع الأخرى وباستخدام الحاسب الآلي يمكن رسم خطوط الكنتور لسرعات الرياح ودرجات الحرارة الناتجة حول المباني لتحقيق الأهداف المناخية المطلوبة.

•	توجيه المباني.
وذلك للحصول علي أقصي قدر من الطاقة. وبالنسبة لمنطقتنا فإن أقصي إشعاع شمسي علي مدار العام يقع علي السطح ثم علي الواجهات الشرقية والغربية .و تستقبل الواجهات الجنوبية إشعاعا شمسيا محدودا في الصيف إلا أن حصتها في الإشعاع الشمسي في الشتاء تكون كبيرة . أما الواجهات الشمالية فتحظي بأقل نصيب من الإشعاع الشمسي علي مدار العام، وبصورة أكثر تفصيلا.

•	تتلقي الواجهات الشمالية أو الشمالية الشرقية أو الغربية إشعاعا مباشرا في أواخر فصل الربيع وبداية شهر الصيف.
•	تستقبل الواجهات الجنوبية الشرقية والجنوبية الغربية أقصي إشعاع شمسي مباشر في أواخر الخريف وبداية شهر الشتاء.
•	تستقبل الواجهات المواجهة للشمال الغربي والشمال الشرقي أقصي أشعة مباشرة عند الغروب أو في الصباح الباكر.
•	تستقبل الواجهات الشمالية الغربية والجنوبية الغربية أقصي إشعاع مباشر أثناء فترة بعد الظهر أو عند الغروب وتختلف كمية الإشعاع طبقا لحالة السماء من صافية إلي مغطاة.
•	تنسيق المواقع.
يحتاج تنسيق المواقع الواعي بالطاقة إلي عناية خاصة في معالجة العناصر المختلفة .
وفيما يلي بعض إمكانيات وضع المباني وعلاقتها بعناصر الموقع وذلك في المناطق الحارة إلي المعتدلة:
1- وضع المبني في الموقع بحيث يكون محورة الطولي شرق – غرب حيث يكون التظليل أسهل من الجنوب مع إمكانية السماح بنفاذ أشعة الشمس في الجو البارد .




2- وضع المبني في الموقع بطريقة تتجنب الإشعاع الشمسي الوارد من المباني المجاورة علي الواجهات الشمالية والشرقية والغربية وذلك بوضعه علي بعد مناسب من تلك المباني مع حجز أشعة الشمس بواسطة النباتات.




3- وضع المساحات المرصوفة والمبلطة الممتصة للحرارة عكس اتجاه الرياح السائدة وعزلها عن المبني والفراغات الخارجية وذلك لمنع حرارة الإشعاع من الدخول إلي المبني بواسطة الرياح أو انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل إلي جدران المبني في حالة ملامسة الجدران له.




4- وضع النباتات حول المبني للحماية من الشمس.
أمام الواجهات الشرقية والغربية تكون النباتات ذات ارتفاع منخفض لحجز أشعة الشمس ذات الزاوية الرأسية المنخفضة في الصباح وعصرا.





5- تزويد المبني بالتظليل دون اعتراض مجري الإشعاعات المتبادلة وذلك بواسطة الأغطية المتحركة التي تعزل الحرارة نهارا وتسمح ليلا بإتمام عملية التبريد عن طريق الإشعاع نحو السماء وذلك بالنسبة لجميع الأسطح الملساء المعرضة للشمس.




6- وضع النباتات في المسقط الأفقي للتحكم في تهوية الموقع والمباني.
إذا كانت التهوية مطلوبة يمكن عمل نفق طبيعي بواسطة النباتات لتوجيه الرياح نحو المبني والحصول علي أقصي تهوية. والأشجار المفضلة لذلك هي ذات مظلة الأغصان المنخفضة بمساعدة بعض الشجيرات السميكة لمنع تسرب الرياح بين سيقان الأشجار.






7- إذا كانت الرياح غير مرغوبة في حالة الرياح الباردة مثلا أو المحملة بالأتربة ، يمكن عمل حاجز طبيعي من النباتات الكثيفة أمام المبني في اتجاه الرياح السائدة وتستعمل نفس النباتات المذكورة في النقطة السابقة في الحاجز الذي يوجه الرياح حول المبني وبعيدا عنه.





8- استخدام عناصر الموقع الطبيعية الأخرى لتوجيه الرياح مثل التلال الأرضية أو المجموعات المكونة من حوائط وأشجار.




9- وضع النباتات في المسقط الأفقي بغرض الحماية من الشمس وتحقيق النواحي الجمالية المطلوبة في حالة عدم أهمية التهوية للموقع.




10- استخدام المواد المقاومة لاكتساب الحرارة في تصميم الموقع بغرض تقليل الحرارة المكتسبة في الموقع بشكل عام. ويكون استخدامها اختياريا في شمال المبني .ويجب عدم وضع المواد المختزنة للحرارة في اتجاه الرياح السائدة القادمة نحو المباني حتى لا تحمل الحرارة الناتجة من الإشعاع الصادر من تلك المواد إلي المبني.



11-استخدام مواد غير عاكسة علي سطح الأرض في جميع الاتجاهات ما عدا شمال المبني الذي يكون ذلك فيه اختياريا، حيث تصل الحرارة المكتسبة من الانعكاس أحيانا وتبعا لخط العرض إلي حوالي 50% من الحرارة الكلية المكتسبة في حائط جنوبي . 






12- وضع المسطحات المائية بطريقة تقلل الحرارة الإشعاعية والوهج وذلك في شمال المبني مع عمل سواتر من صفوف الأشجار للحماية من أشعة الشمس توضع بالنسبة للسطح المائي فقط بغض النظر عن المبني 





وبالتأكيد فإن توجيه المباني وعلاقتها بعناصر الموقع تختلف من إقليم إلي آخر كذلك تختلف عند التصميم لمجرد الحماية من أشعة الشمس عنها عند استخدام أشعة الشمس في التدفئة والتبريد أو تحويلها عن طريق الخلايا الشمسية لطاقة كهربية يمكن الاستعاضة بها عن جز من الطاقة الكهربية التقليدية .


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

فكرة المدينة المعلوماتية والقرية الذكية
المقدمة:
إن المدينة في القرن الواحد والعشرين ستعتمد بشكل كبير علي المعلوماتية في جميع أنشطة الحياة ، بالشكل الذي يؤدي إلي ظهور نمط جديد يسمي المدن المعلوماتية والمدن الذكية.

إن الثورة التكنولوجية والمعلوماتية- التي يتوقع لها التأثير علي تصميم المباني معماريا كل علي حدي فإنه أيضا يتوقع لها التأثير بشكل كبير علي الحياة والمدينة في المستقبل ، بل وتؤثر علي كافة عناصر منظومة عملية التنمية العمرانية.

من هنا لزم تواجد رؤية جديدة لعملية التنمية العمرانية للمدن والمناطق التي تنشأ حديثا ، كما يجب توجيه نظر المخططين وواضعي سياسات التخطيط العمراني والقائمين علي عمليات التنمية العمرانية للمدن القائمة والجديدة إلي البعد الجديد الذي سيفرض نفسه وبقوة علي الحياة وعلي نمط عملية التنمية في المستقبل ألا وهو ثورة المعلوماتية.

أولا التعرف علي المفاهيم المختلفة:
يوجد في الموضوع ثلاث مصطلحات رئيسية تدور حولها هذه الفكرة.
1.	المدينة التكنولوجية:
هي المدينة التي تطبق فيها التكنولوجيات 
المتاحة في العصر مما ينعكس بصور واضحة 
علي عناصرها وهيئتها وأسلوب تخطيطها 
وتنميتها.
2.	المدينة الذكية:
1.	هي المباني التي تتكامل فيها أنظمة البيئة من استخدام للطاقة والتحكم في درجة الحرارة والإضاءة والصوت ومكان العمل والاتصالات.
2.	هي المدينة التي تستخدم فيها أنظمة الكترونية خاصة في تشغيل بعض أجزاء أو عناصر المدينة سواء المباني بأنواعها أو الطرق والمرافق وشبكات البنية الأساسية أو كل ذلك.
3.	المدينة المعلوماتية:
•	المعلوماتية: تعني الثورة الكمية والنوعية في المعرفة والتي سادت النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين والحقبة الأخيرة منة بشكل خاص.
•	هي التطور في الأنظمة الإلكترونية سواء ما يتمثل منها في شكل معلومات وبيانات أصبحت في شكل الكتروني (أو رقمي) أو أجهزة متطورة تعمل من خلال التحكم فيها بالأنظمة الإلكترونية.
•	المنزل المعلوماتي :هو منزل تعمل جميع أنظمته الداخلية بشكل الكتروني ومن خلال التحكم فيها بواسطة الإنترنت.

العلاقة بين المفاهيم السابقة
يمكن القول أن مصطلح المدينة المعلوماتية هو مصطلح مركب،فقد يعني في بعض جوانبه أنها المدينة التكنولوجاتيه عندما تستخدم التكنولوجيات المختلفة في تشيد مختلف عناصر المدينة من منشآت وخدمات وشبكات بنية أساسية ومرافق ، وقد يعني هذا المصطلح من ناحية أخري أنها الذكية عندما تستخدم أنظمة الكترونية للتحكم في وظيفة بعض عناصر المدينة أو أجزاء من هذه العناصر ، وهنا يمكن أن تعني المدينة الذكية الشاملة ،حيث تحتوي علي تطوير متقدم وشامل لمفهوم المدينة الذكية،ولا يقتصر علي عناصر أو بعض أجزاء منها ، وإنما يمتد ليشمل جميع عناصر المدينة بأجزائها ومكوناتها المختلفة ،وجميع الوظائف التي تقوم بها والأنشطة الحياتية التي تؤدي فيها.











دراسة مشروع القرية الذكية

قامت الفكرة التصميمية للمشروع علي توفير مركز رئيسي للخدمات بقلب المشروع حيث يقع به مقر شركة إدارة المشروع وبها مقر الإدارة التكنولوجية للمشروع ومركز الاتصالات الرئيسي وقاعة للمؤتمرات ونادي رياضي بالإضافة إلي مجموعة الأنشطة الترفيهية والتجارية حول البحيرة الرئيسية.
روعي في التصميم مجموعة كبيرة من مقومات البيئة التكنولوجية ،من من طرز معمارية عالمية متميزة، مع إضافة اللمسة الفرعونية في منطقة المباني الحكومية التابعة لوزارة الاتصالات والمعلومات كما روعي العناصر الجمالية بالمشروع ، لتوفير فرصة استجمام للعاملين بالمشروع.
روعي في تصميم شبكة الطرق للمشروع توفير طريق حلقي رئيسي تتفرع منه الطرق التي تخدم المباني وكلها ذات طابع عضوي ، مع فصل منطقة وزارة الاتصالات والمعلومات عن طريق عمل تصميم شبكي لها للتأكيد علي اختلاف نوعية النشاط بالمنطقة.
روعي في التصميم توفير عدد كافي من أماكن انتظار السيارات ، والاهتمام الشديد بدعم الإبداع ، وتوفير مجموعة كبيرة من الخدمات التكنولوجية المتطورة ، وذلك عبر شبكة متقدمة من الكابلات الضوئية. 

الموقع العام.

تقع القرية الذكية علي الطريق الصحراوي الموصل إلي مدينة الإسكندرية كما يمكن الوصول من خلال محور 26 يوليو الذي يعتبر من أهم شرايين الحركة بمدينة القاهرة ويوصل إلي مدينة 6 أكتوبر. 
قطعة الأرض مستطيلة الضلع الطويل يطل علي طريق القاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوي بطول 2.2 كم


عناصر المشروع وتوزيع الاستعمالات


.



الاستعمالات الموجودة بالموقع.


منطقة الخدمات المركزية 



1- مركز المؤتمرات 
2- المطعم والمركز التجاري
3- مبني الخدمات المركزي
4- الشقق الفندقية
5- الفندق
6- النادي الرياضي
تحليل الموقع
تأكيد مداخل المباني الموجودة باستخدام مسارات الحركة المختلفة التبليطات والنخيل مع وحدات إضاءة خفيفة.
مراعاة زوايا الرؤيا وتأكيدها بالارتفاعات والمنخفضات فتري القرية كلها من أي مكان ومن أي زاوية بنفس المنظر البانورامي الرائع.
والبساط الأخضر يكسو هذه المنخفضات والارتفاعات بالإضافة لاستخدام عدة أشكال وألوان من النباتات والأحجار وتدعيم ذلك باللون الأزرق في البحيرات فتري القرية كلها كيان واحد مدمج ويحدث تنوع.
الموقع العام متناسق من حيث ترابط الكتل بالمسارات والممرات المتنوعة

بعض العيوب

قلة الأماكن المظللة بالرغم من ضرورة ذلك فالموقع مفتوح ومشمس.

تنسيق الموقع

يتميز الموقع بانتشار المسطحات الخضراء والعناصر المائية التي تتناغم مع ساحات تجميع المباني الإدارية حيث أن نسبة المباني لا تتعدي 10%. وفي إطار توفير مسطحات خضراء لخدمة العاملين بالمشروع فقد تم مزج المسطحات الخضراء من خلال خلق بيئية تتخلل ساحات تجميع المباني الإدارية، وتوفير ممرات مظللة للحركة داخل المسطحات الخضراء ، مع الاهتمام بأدق التفاصيل التي تتسم بطابع عصري جذاب .








تحليل بعض المباني الموجودة بالموقع 

أولا:مبني تداول للوساطة في الأوراق المالية

ظل اهتمام الحكومة المصرية بصناعة تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات التي هي صناعة العصر، تم تطبيق ذلك من خلال إنشاء نموذج يحتذي به في جميع دول الشرق الأوسط ويواكب متطلبات العصر ووضح ذلك من خلال القرية الذكية التي قامت علي الفكر المتطور الذي يعتمد علي التكنولوجيا الحديثة لذلك كان لابد أن يكون التخطيط وتصميم المباني يعتمد علي التكنولوجيا الحديثة لتكتمل المنظومة وتصبح متطورة في كل شئ ومن خلال هذا المفهوم تم تصميم مبني تداول للوساطة في الأوراق المالية بالحي المالي بالقرية الذكية فهذا التصميم يهدف إلي مراعاة الجوانب الوظيفية للمبني مع التركيز علي الجانب التكنولوجي في التصميم واعتمد التصميم علي فكرة الفراغ المفتوح مما يعطي حرية الحركة والمرونة في الاستخدام ويتكون المبني من ثلاث كتل متداخلة تنفتح علي الفراغ الخارجي مما يزيد من مساحة اتصال الفراغ الخارجي بالفراغ الداخلي مما يعطي إضاءة طبيعية لكافة الفراغات الداخلية للمبني ويضيف راحة نفسية للعاملين، وفي الواجهة تم استخدام العناصر التي تعطي الاتصال المباشر بين الداخل والخارج من خلال مسطحات الزجاج التي تنسجم تماما مع الكتل المصمتة للمبني وتم التركيز علي الإتجاة الأفقي من خلال كاسرات الشمس الأفقية لتعطي الانطباع بالامتداد في الموقع العام وهذا التصميم هو نموذج جيد جدا للطابع المعماري الذي يعتمد علي التكنولوجيا الحديثة في البناء.

واجهة جانبية.

واجهة أمامية


مسقط أفقي الدور الأرضي

مسقط أفقي الدور الثاني


مسقط أفقي الدور الثالث

ثانيا:مبني مقر الهيئة القومية للبريد

استوحت فكرة المبني لتعبر عن شعار الهيئة القومية للبريد ، توضيح المدخل باستخدام كتلة صماء قوية تعبر عن الشعار والفكرة الرئيسية للمبني ويحيط حوائط زجاجية لتتماشي مع الجو العام للمشروع.



المنظور الخارجي.

ثالثا:مبني شركة فودافون 

مبني شركة فودافون مسطح المكاتب12000م2 وقد تم تصميم المبني وتزويده بمظلات أفقية تتيح أكبر قدر من الظلال وقد ساعدت علي تشكيل الخطوط الأفقية للواجهة , وقد تم استخدام السيمترية للتأكيد علي قوة المبني ، وجاء المدخل علي محور تماثل المبني.

الواجهة الأمامية

رابعا: مبني مركز خدمة رجال الأعمال.

يتميز مبني خدمة رجال الأعمال بتوافر كافة الخدمات المؤقتة المطلوبة لرجال الأعمال الغير عاملين بالقرية الذكية أثناء تواجدهم بها، وتشمل السكرتارية وقاعات الاجتماعات ، كما يضم المبني مركز البيانات الرئيسي 


الواجهة الأمامية

منظور داخلي

مسقط أفقي الدور الأرضي

مسقط أفقي الدور الأول

مسقط أفقي لأحد أدوار المبني المكتبي

خامسا:مركز المؤتمرات.

استمد تصميمه من تشكيل أقمار الاتصالات الصناعية المحيطة بكوكب الأرض .


منظور خارجي لمركز المؤتمرات

خلاصة تحليل مشروع القرية الذكية
من العرض السابق يمكن استخلاص النتائج التالية:
حداثة المشروع لأنه بدأ عام 1999
القرية الذكية مشروع قومي ،مما وفر له الدعم الحكومي منذ اللحظة الأولي.
ضخامة حجم المشروع ،أتاح فرصة توفير عدد كبير من المباني الإدارية وكافة الخدمات التكميلية.
موقع المشروع مناسب لقيام مركز إداري لتوافر سبل الوصول ،ولقربه النسبي من مدينة القاهرة.
توزيع الخدمات بطريقة مركزية لتقليل الحركة الداخلية.
استخدام صورة عمرانية مناسبة لجذب الإنتباة لطبيعة المشروع المختلفة.
توزيع المباني الإدارية في مجموعات حول ساحات معالجة لتخلق بيئة استجمامية للعاملين بالمجالات التكنولوجية.
توفير أماكن لانتظار السيارات تحت المباني الإدارية حتي لا تتسبب في التلوث البصري.
المشروع به بنية تحتية تكنولوجية تتيح له فرصة التطور والنمو للتماشي مع المتطلبات المتزايدة للاستثمارات.
الاهتمام بالخدمات التكنولوجية وخدمات دعم الإبداع.
توفير وحدة إدارة مركزية لضمان كفاءة الأداء الوظيفي للمشروع. 

شبكة الطرق 

يقوم تصميم شبكة الطرق علي توفير ثلاث محاور رئيسية للحركة،الأول علي الحد الشمالي الشرقي للموقع شمال منطقة المعارض،والثاني علي الحد الجنوبي يمر بين مباني وزارة الاتصالات والمعلومات والثالث علي من الجهة الجنوبية للموقع ويتعامد علي طريق القاهرة إسكندرية الصحراوي.
تصب أعصاب الحركة الرئيسية في الطريق الدائري الرئيسي والذي يحيط بمنطقة الخدمات المركزية ومنها تتفرع مجموعة طرق ثانوية لتصل الي المباني الإدارية .




مسارات الحركة بالموقع

سهولة الوصول إلي الموقع .


يبعد الموقع 28 كم من وسط مدينة القاهرة ، ويقع الموقع علي الحد الجنوبي الغربي لمدينة القاهرة عند بوابات الرسوم للطريق الصحراوي المؤدي إلي الإسكندرية وتقاطع الطريق الصحراوي ومحور 26 يوليو كذلك قريب من وصلة طريق القاهرة الدائري مما يعطي الفرصة للوصول إلي الموقع من خلال شرايين الحركة الرئيسية لمدينة القاهرة، كما يمكن الوصول من مطار القاهرة مباشرة باستخدام الطريق الدائري للدوران حول زحام المدينة.



كيفية الوصول إلي الموقع

الاستعمالات المحيطة بالموقع. 

يحيط بالتجمع مجموعة من الأنشطة تتمثل في منطقة أبو رواش الصناعية شمالا ومجموعة من الخدمات التجارية الترفيهية شرقا وإلي الجنوب مناطق سكنية لمدينة السادس من أكتوبر وتتكامل تلك الأنشطة مع النشاط الإداري بالقرية الذكية (كما في الشكل السابق).


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

مقدمة:
انتشر فى العشر سنوات الاخيرة من القرن الماضى ظاهرة الانظمة الذكية والتكامل بينها واصبح لها عدة تطبيقات وقد فطن العالن الى اهمية استخدام هذه التكنولوجية فى العمارة وبدات المؤتمرات تقام لمناقشة اطروحة المبانى الذكية ,ويجب ان نشير الى ان ليس كل مبنى يحتوى نظام ذكى متطور يسمى مبنى ذكى ,ولكن المبنى الذكى يجب ان يحوى مجموعة من الانظمة الذكية وتكون متكاملة فيما بينها بحيت تسمح بتبادل المعلومات بينها.

تعريفات المبانى الذكية:
1-اتفقت معظم الشركات الفنية المتخصصة على ان المبنى الذكى منظومة متكاملة مكونة من:

إدارة مبنى أنظمة دعمِ العملِ
أتمتة مكتبِ أنظمة فيديو
الإتصالات الأنظمة السمعية
إدارة فراغ نظام الفصلِ
تخطيط الصيانةِ

2- فى سنغافورة تم تعريفها:
المبنى الذكى هو بيئة مبنية قادرة على دعم احتياجات الانسان تحت الظروف القصوى.

3-تعريف المؤتمر الدولى للمبانى الذكية مايو 85 فى تورنتو:
المبنى الذكي هو مبنى ذكي يَدْمجُ الإبداعَ،والتكنولوجيا بالإدارةِ الماهرةِ، لتَزْييد عائدِ الإستثمار

4-تعريف مؤسسة المبانى الذكية:

البناية الذكية هى بيئة مربحة من خلال تحقيقِ أمثلية عناصرِها الأربعة الأساسيةِ النظام الانشائى، أنظمة، الخدمات والادارة والعلاقة المتبادلة بينهم والبنايات الذكية تُساعدُ مالكي العملِ والمدراءِ والعاملين لإدْراك أهدافِ مثل: راحة، أمان، مرونة تعبيرِ وتسويقِ

5-جمعية(BOMA) بتعريفه بانه:

المبنى الذى يحتوى على تطبيقات تكنولوجية بحيث تستفيد هذه التطبيقات من بعضها عن طريق تبادل المعلومات.

ثانيا الخلفية التاريخية للمبانى الذكية:

مع بداية الثمانينيات بدات بعض المجلات تتحدث عن انظمة ميكانيكية حديثه تجعل استغلال المبنى للطاقة بصورة قصوى وتحدثت عن نوع من المبانى يستخدم اخر ماتوصل اليه العلم من تكنولوجيا ويلبى احتياجات السوق تعرف بالمبانى الذكية.
فى الفترة من 1918 الى 1985 فترة تجميع كافة الابتكارات التكنولوجية بالنسبة للبشرية 
فى الفترة من 1986 الى 1991 فترة تطوير وتطويع الابتكارات 
استخدم لاول مره فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وتم تقسيم استخدام التقنية لاربع مستويات:

المستوى الاول : كفاءة الطاقة
المستوى الثانى : انظمة الامان
المستوى الثالث : انظمة الاتصالات
المستوى الرابع : انظمة فى مكان العمل

تم تجميع كل مستويين مع بعضهما كالتالى:
1-انظمة الخدمات.
2-انظمة المعلومات ومكان العمل

1-انظمة الخدمات :
يتم فيه تجميع انظمة الامن والامان مع انظمة الطاقة فى نظام واحد,وفيه تعطى الاولوية لترشيد استهلاك الطاقة للحد الادنى دون التاثير على كفاءة الانظمة او راحة المستعمل اما بالنسبة لانظمة الامن والامان فالهدف الرئيسى هو كيفية استعمال التقنية الحديثة للحصول على اقصى قدر من الاداء لانظمة الحريق والامن فى نفس الوقت باقل تكلفة 

2-انظمة المعلومات :منها

أ-بالنسبة للوسائل والانظمة المتقدمة فى انظمة المعلومات: 
نظام تبادل الهاتف الخاص ورؤية سلك ادوات الصوت والفيديوالمرئية الاتصال بالاقمار الصناعية والانترنت وغيره.

ب-بالنسبة للوسائل المستخدمة فى مكان العمل:
معالجة البيانات المركزية ومعالجة الكلمات والتصميم بمساعدة الحاسوب وخدمات المعلومات.

ثالثا: شرح فكرة المبانى الذكية من الناحية التقنية :

1-نظرة عامة على تقنية المبنى الذكى:

اصبحت انظمة التحكم فى المبنى مثلها مثل صناعة اجهزة الكمبيوتر تخضع لثورة التحديث وبفضل ذلك اصبحت الانظمة اكثر كفاءة واقل تكلفة واكثر نفعا وعلى راسها الlan works وهو نظام يتعامل مع مختلف انظمة المبنى ونظام ال becnet وتتصل الاجهزة مع بعضها بواسطة احد النظامين مثل الethernet فى اجهزة الكمبيوتر .

قديما كان يوجد نظام تكنولوجى خاص بالHVAC والاضاءة والامن والمصاعد كل على حدة اما الان فيمكن ان تعمل هذه الانظمة مع بعضها كوحدة متكاملة.


مثال توضيحى:
فى المبنى التقليدى:
يدخل الشخص ويمرر بطاقته عند المدخل الرئيسى ويدخل المصعد ويضغط على دور مكتبه ويدخل المكتب ثم يفتح الاضاءة ويضبط درجة حرارة التكييف ويفتح الكمبيوتر ويدير ماكينة القهوة.

فى المبنى الذكى:
فور ادخال البطاقة يتم استدعاء المصعد ويكون متبرمج على الدور الذى فيه مكتبه وبنفس الوقت يفتح الكمبيوتر والاضاءة اوتوماتيكيا ويعمل التكييف كما هو مبرمج سابقا وتصل الى ان تعمل ماكينة القهوة اوتوماتيكى.

2-عناصر نظام التحكم فى المبنى الذكى:

1- العُقَد: الأدوات والمحسّسات والمشغّلات مثال:منظم الحرارة
2- القنوات: تَرْبطُ بها أدواتَ السلكِ الطبيعيةِ
3- النظام: اللغة التى تستعملها تلك الأدواتِ 
4- المسارات: يَستعملُ لتَمديد الطولِ ويُقسّمُ أدواتَ الشبكةَ

3-متطلبات النظام المستخدم فى ((B.O.S:
- واجهت بعض الانظمة الالكترونية فى المبانى الحديثة بعض المشكلات فيما يتعلق بتناول المعلومات فيما بينها 
- تم تطوير الدراسات التى تناقشهذه المشكله الى ان تم التوصل الى نظام الopen protocol الذى يسهل توصيل وتبادل المعلومات بين مكونات هذا النظام.
- يوجد طريقتين للopen protocolلتسهيل الاتصال بين انظمة المبنى:

1- Building Automation and Control Networks(BAC Net)
تم تطويره حتى يحدث تكامل بين الانظمة الموجودة فى المبنى ويركز على التحكم وتوفير كميات الطاقة المستخدمة.

2-Lonworks

4-تقنية نظام الHVAC الخاص بالحرارة:

نظام التحكم فى الاضاءة والحرارة هو المخ المحرك لعملية ذكية وهذه العناصر التى تزيد من كفاءة المبنى اساسها نظام يسمى 
(Digital Controls At The Zone Level)اى السيطرة الرقمية في مستوى المنطقة.....ويكون على مستويين:
1-	مستوى مركزى
2-	مستوى النطاق

يتكون نظام الDDC من:
محسسات للحرارة وثانى اكسيد الكربون وتجمع المعلومات عن الغرفة والحرارة ومستوى الهواء ومشغلات الكترونية مسئولة عن تدفق الهواء فى الغرفة كمان ان بها وحدات للتحكم .

مميزات نظام DDC :
يجمع المعلومات من المحسسات مما يساعد على 
عمل صيانة واصلاح تلقائى فى حالة حدوث اى مشكلةواحداث تكامل بين الانظمة.


5- نظام التحكم فى الاضاءة:

وذلك بالتحكم فى الاضاءة ليلا او نهارا باستهلاك كمية طاقة قدر الحاجة 
وهذا النظام ايضا يكون من خلال الDDC كما تم توضيحه.

انظمة ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة فى الاضاءة:
1-	occupant control of lighting))سيطرة شاغلِ إضاءة:
تعتبر اساسية فى المبانى الذكية وفيها يتحكم المستعمل فى اضاءته بواسطة برنامج كمبيوتر خاص.
2-	نظام الجدولة(scheduling):
يتم نقسيم المبنى الى عدة مناطق تنخفض فيها الاضاءة عندما تكون خالية من المستعملين وتغلق تماما عند الانتهاء من استخدامها تماما.
3-	سيطرة المحسسات المرئية(photosensors controls):
يتم ضبط الphotosensorsبحيث يعطى كمية الاضاءة اللازمة للمستعمل.

6- المبانى الذكية من الناحية الاقتصادية:
تعتبر المبانى الذكية ذات تكلفة عالية ولكن هذه الزيادة تعطى زيادة فى 
العائد نتيجةارتفاع قيمة المشروع .
وعلى المدى البعيد فانه اكثر توفيرا من المبنى التقليدى نظرا لتوفيره 
الشديد للطاقة وسهولة الصيانة والتحكم وتطوير الانظمة بسهولة مع تطور 
الكنولوجيا.

7- طرق توفير التكلفة فى المبانى الذكية:
1-	تقدم وتطور انظمة الHVAC والاضاءة لانها تقل من تكاليف الطاقة والصيانة الدورية.
2-	استهلاك الطاقة حسب احتياج المبنى بناء على الضغط البشرى.
3-	يمكن تغيير الفراغات بنظام الaccess floor حيث انه يسهل عملية الصيانة واضافة انظمة جديدة وتحديثها وعمل تعديلات فى الفراغ نفسه














الخلاصة:

-مفاهيم العولمة والتكنولوجيا والطاقة صورة من صور الالفية الثالثةوهى مرتبطة مع بعضها بصورة كبيرة لتصوغ لغة عالمية جديدة مبنية على الثورة التكنولوجية والوعى بالطاقة.

-اثرت هذه المفاهيم على العمارة بحيث ظهرت نوعية جديدة من العمارة اساسها تطبيق لغة العصر والتكونولوجيا سميت بالمبانى الذكية

-هذه المبانى تتكون من عدة انظمة تتكامل فيما بينها لتعطى صورة لقمة التكنولوجيا














































الباب الثانى :الطاقة والاضاءة والتهوية وعلاقتها بالعمارة:
تعتبر الطاقة والاضاءة والتهوية المحاور الرئيسية التى يدور حولها فكرة المبانى الذكية بالرغم من التكنولوجيا والتقنية الحديثه فان فكرة ترشيد الطاقة تظل احد اهم النقاط التى ترجح كفة الانظمة الذكية.

ولابد من معرفة اهمية الاضاءة والتهوية للانسان وعلاقتهم بصحته وراحته النفسية وايضا التعرض لكميات الاضاءة اللازمة ودور واهمية التهوية فى المبنى .

اولا: العمارة والطاقة:
التغيرات المناخية:
نتج عن الصناعات التى تستهلك الموارد الطبيعة اختلاف فى ميزان البيئة متمثلا فى الغازات التى تكون بكميات لاتستطيع استيعابها او لم تتعامل معها ونتيجة لذلك تغيرت كميائيات الهواء ولازالت فى تغير تحت ضغط التنمية وذلك ادى الى ارتفاع درجات حرارة الكون وبناء على دراسات للعلماء ان اكبر تاثير سيكون فى ارتفاع سطح البحر نتيجة ذوبان الجليد .

لذلك علينا محاولة الاتجاه الى مصادر جديدة للطاقة غير التى قادتنا الى مانحن فيه, فالشمس والهواء والشلالات المائية والامواج البحرية والمد والجزر وحرارة باطن الارض لم تستخدم بعد على الرغم مما فيها من محاولات علمية 
وعلينا ترشيد الطاقة التقليدية بكل الامكانات (فالانارة والتسخين والتبريد والمواصلات)من اهم العناصر فى استهلاك الطاقة ,كما علينا الاتجاه الى العمارة الخضراء فى مدننا لانه سيوفر حوالى 20% من الطاقة القومية لمصر.


ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة فى العمارة 

1-المدخل الى كفاءة استهلاك الطاقة فى المبانى:
هناك ضرورة لاخد خطوات جدية لدراسة كيفية استهلاك الطاقة فى 
المبانى ومدى كفاءتها وذلك فى اتجاهين :
1-	اتجاه التصميم واختيار انسب المواد والتكنولوجيا المتلائمة.
2-	اتجاه كفاءة استخدام الطاقة لتوفير الراحة للانسان .

2-كيفية اختيار طرق ترشيد الطاقة :
توجد عوامل تؤثر على اختيار الحلول لترشيد الطاقة واكثر عامل مؤثر 
للانسان هو النظم التكنولوجية خاصة داخل المبنى بعد اشغاله .
3-تقييم المبانى من ناحية الطاقة:
فكرة المبانى من ناحية الطاقة تعتمد على انه عند تصميم المبانى يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار التكلفة الكلية للمبنى بجميع مراحله من انشاء وتشغيل الى اصلاح وغيره.....
ولذلك فان تقييم المشروع يجب ان ياخذ فى الاعتبار استهلاك الطاقة حيث انها تدخل فى المراحل التى تم ذكرها وتؤثر تاثيرا كبيرا على العامل الاقتصادى وبخلاف ذلك فان ترشيد المبنى للطاقة بعد اشغاله يجعل المبنى اكثر كفاءة.

4-استخدام الطاقة المتجددة :
حدث تطورا كبيرا فى مجال تصنيع بعض انظمة الطاقة المتجددة ومنها:
السخانات الشمسية: استخدام الخلايا الشمسية فى الاضاءة(خاصة بالاعلانات).
الرياح لتوليد الكهرباء: انظمة تحلية المياه بالطاقة الشمسية 
ويلاحظ انه مع زيادة المعرفة بالعلوم المناخية وطبيعة المواد وخواصها امكن تصميم المبانى بطرق بحيث تفى باحتياجات مستخدميها من الطاقة باستخدام الموارد الطبيعية المتجددة.
ومن الصور الحديثة لانتاج الطاقة هى من انتج الخلايا الشمسية الكهروضوئية ومع استخدام التقنيات فى هذا المجال امكن تخفيض التكلفة لانتاج الكهرباء باستعمال الخلايا الشمسية الى 90%منذ عام 1980.

والجدول التالى يوضح بعض امكانات الطاقة المتجددة:.



عناصر استهلاك الطاقة فى المبانى	الطرق التقليدية	امكانية الطاقة المتجددة

1	تبريد وتهوية المبانى	المراوح-المكيفات-المكيفات الصحراوية	نظام التهوية الشمسى السالب-الملاقف الهوائية-العناصر المعمارية مثل بئر السلم
2	تسخين المبانى	الدفايات الكهربية –المكيفات- دفايات الكيروسين- حرق الاخشاب نظام التسخين الشمسى السالب
3	الاضاءة	الاضاءة الكهربية	نظام الاضاءة الطبيعية
4	تسخين المياه	سخانات الكهرباء او الغاز	السخانات الشمسية
5	تغذية المياه	طلمبات(كهرباء-ديزل- بنزين)	الطلمبات الشمسية
انظمة الرياح


التخطيط العمرانى والطاقة:

استحسها الانسان عبر التاريخ لاحتياجاته من الطاقة تبعا لنوع وكم المواد المتاحة حيث تم انشاء تجمعات عمرانية وتلك الموارد اخذت طابعا اقليميا يعكس العلاقة التبادلية بينها وبين البيئة المحيطة, الا ان استهلاك الطاقة غير المرشد فى العصر الحديث ادى الى ضرورة تصحيح التعامل مع الطاقة وترشيدها.
وعلاوة على الزيادة السكانية وما يقابلها من استهلاك للطاقة فهناك ايضا المجالات التى تستخدم فيها الطاقة وبذلك تعتبر الطاقة مشكلة المستقبل مما ادى للبحث العلمى لايجاد اساليب لترشيد استخدام الطاقة التقليدية والتى يقل مخزنها يوما بعد يوم ومحاولة استغلال الطاقات الطبيعية كالرياح والحرارة والمياه.
كمية الطاقة التى يستخدمها الادميون صغيرة جدا بالنسبه لما تقدمه الشمس حيث تبلغ1/250000من كمية الطاقة الشمسية فيذهب 47%فى تسخين سطح الارض والمحيطات والجو ,و23% فى تبخير مياه البحار والمحيطات والتى تسقط فيما بعد فى صورة امطار ,و2%تتسبب فى اختلاف حرارة الجو والمحيطات وهو ما يسبب سريان الهواء او الماء فى مناطق الضغط المرتفع.


الاضاءة الطبيعية والصناعية فى المبانى:

1-	الاضاءة وصحة الانسان:
هناك عنصر فى الاضاءة هام بالنسبة لحياة الانسان فاءضاءة المبانى التى نعتبرها كافية هى غير صحية ولها يرجع الكثير من الامراض التى تقضى على الانسان وتسبب اصابته بالشيخوخة المبكرة والشعور بالارهاق والضعف العام .

2-	الاضاءة والاهاق:
من خلال بعض الابحاث على مجموعة من الناس تعيش داخل ابنية اضاءتها عادية معرضين للاصابة بتلف الانسجة وتمزق الشرايين واضطراب الدورة الدموية وضعف عضلات القلب علاوة على نقص كمية الاكسجين بالجسم هذا بالاضافة الى الشيخوخة المبكرة.
وفى ابحاث اخرى كلما انخفضت نسبة الاضاءة زاد الشعور بالاجهاد وزادت نسبة السموم فى الجسم وبالتالى يموت الانسان قليلا كل يوم





3-	الاضاءة والاامراض العضوية:

بالرغم من عدم ثبوت علاقة بين التعرض للشمس وسرطان الجلد الا انه يلاحظ انخفاض حيوية الجلد عند التعرض للشمس وخاصة بعد ظهور ثقب الاوزون 
وفى تقارير للبحث العلمى اثبت ان الاضاءة الطبيعية تنشط الجينات وهى التى تتحكم فى العمليات البيوكميائية فى الجسم مثل:بدء وايقاف انتاج الانزيمات 
كذلك فان اختلاف نظام الاضاءة خلال العام او على مدار اليوم له علاقة وطيدة بنظام التمثيل الغذائى اذا انها تنبه المخ للوظائف التى يقوم بها باختلاف حرارة الجسم عند التعرض للضوء المختلف.
كذلك بالنسبة للدم والهيموجلوبين فانه تزاد نسبتهما بزيادة الاضاءة والعكس.

4-	الاضاءة والراحة النفسية:
المطلوب من الاضاءة هنا هو تخفيف الصراع النفسى الذى يعنى منه الانسان نتيجة العالم الصناعى وهذا الصراع يؤثر على التوازن الداخلى للانسان مع العالم المحيط ويمكن التخفيف من ذلك بزيادة شدة الاضاءة .

5-	كمية الاضاءة اللازمة:
الانسان ليجب ان يعمل تحت اضاءة اقل من 1000قدم/شمعة وتزداد هذه القيمه لتصل الى 2500قدم/شمعه وتسمى هذه بالاضاءة الصحية.

متوسط الاضاءة تحت سماء مصر اعلا من هذه المعدلات وهو فى فترة الظهيرة فى الايام الشمسية يصل الى 3500 قدم/شمعه وتنخفض الى اقل من1000 قدم/شمعه عندما تكون السماء ملبدة بالغيوم.

الاضاءة الطبيعية تختلف فى تكوينها حسب التغيرات الجوية ولكن المهم فى الضوء هو الذى له علاقة مباشرة بحياة الانسان فالاشعة الفوق بنفسجية تتراوح موجتها من290 الى 320 نانوميتر (واحد على بليون من المتر) فلها دور كبير فى حياة الانسان وكذلك بسرطان الجلد وهذه الاشعة تمثل1.5% من الاشعاع الشمسى خارج مجال الارض و1% قرب سطح الارض.

الاحتياج للاضاءة حسب السن :

30-40 عاما: تحتاج كمية اضاءة مقدارها 1.17مرة قدر ما يحتاجه من هم فى سن60-70 عاما وهؤلاء يحتاجون الى كمية اضاءة تقدر 2.51 مرة للاضاءة الازمة لشباب فى سن 20-30عاما ليروا بنفس القدر من الوضوح



ثانيا التهوية وجودة الهواء:
ظهرت الحاجة فى منتصف السبعينات الى التقليل من الطاقة المستخدمة فى المبانى فى عمليات التسخين والتبريد واتخذت احتياطات لترشيد استهلاك الطاقة مثل تقليل سريان الحرارة باستخدام مواد العزل الحرارى اما الشق الاخر فى انتقال الحرارة فهو التهوية الطبيعية من والى المبنى 
صاحب الاتجاه لتقليل معدلات التهوية بعض المشاكل الصحية مثل: الاحساس بفساد الهواء والتهاب الاغشية المخاطية والصداع والبلادة وكان من المعتقد ان السبب فى التلوث هم الاشخاص قاطنى المبنى الا ان الدراسات اثبتت ان مواد البناء والاثاث وحتى نظم التهوية نفسها هى من اكثر اسباب التلوث .
لذلك يوصى بتوفير تهوية طبيعية لتخفيف حدة التلوث لان الافراد يقضون حوالى 90% من الوقت داخل بيئة داخلية(مسكن-مكتب-مصنع-........)


دور التهوية فى المبانى:

تلعب ثلاث ادوار مهمة فى المبانى هى:
1-	توفير الكمية المطلوبة من الكسجين للتنفس والعمليات الحيوية فالانسان يحتاج الى 0.01 الى 0.9لتر/ثانية تبعا لمعدل التمثيل الغذائى. تخفيف التركيز الغازى لتجنب تجاوز كمية ثانى اكسيد الكربون عن الحد المسموح.
2-	التحكم فى تركيز جسيمات الملوثات فى الهواء الداخلى باضافة هواء خارجى اقل تركيزا.
3-	التحكم فى الرطوبة النسبية للهواء الداخلى.


ملوثات البيئة الداخلية للمبانى:

طبقا لتصنيف الجمعية الامريكية لمهندسى التسخين والتبريد وتكييف الهواء(ASHRAE) فقد تم وضع اهم الملوثات والنسب المقبولة لها فى الجدول التالى:


----------



## zoromba (2 أبريل 2008)

وممكن تكلمنى على *****ى وانا اظبطك اكتر من كدا 
zoromba @ hot m a il .co m


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (2 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خير وشكرااااااااااا جزيلا على الاهتمام الزائد


----------



## رشا (9 فبراير 2009)

عن جد شكرا كتير


----------



## totygost (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على كل المعلومات ديه


----------



## hermione (18 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا موضوع متميز


----------



## architect one (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

